# Breast Reduction



## hallm42 (Oct 9, 2012)

What is the proper modifiers used for a breast reduction for proper payment? I am getting full payment for 1 and 1/2 payment for 2nd.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 9, 2012)

a 50% reduction on the second procedure is proper reimbursement.  In almost every instance when two or more procedures are performed together, the second and subsequent are reduced at 50%.


----------



## hallm42 (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you bill a 50 modifier on both with LT/RT or use a 59 modifer for second procedure?


----------

